# Should I skip a grade?



## Cyndaquil (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not challenged at all in any of my classes whatsoever and I do extrordinarily well for my grade. On the End of year test (in 5th grade), I got 100% on both math and reading(the only thing they have). So far 4th grade, 5th grade, 6th grade, and 7th grade(I'm in it now) have had a 4.0 GPA all year. One of my good friends skipped in 6th grade into 7th, but I just don't know what psychological effect I would get from being with people who are 1 grade above, I also don't know about my other friends. I feel like It has been way too easy. Even in 5th grade(when I was doing 7th grade things) I felt completely unchallenged. Should I skip a grade?
(extra note: I do want to go to Harvard)


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 4, 2008)

I really don't think that skipping a grade and being around slightly older kids will have much of a psychological effect at all; even though they like to push age boundaries in school, you'll get along fine with people a year older.  A few of them might tease you for being bright and skipping a grade but hey, who cares?  Skipping ahead if you can seems like a great idea to me.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 4, 2008)

There are people in my class ranging from barely fifteen to nearly eighteen. Arguments against skipping based on age are completely overstated. I skipped a year and I haven't noticed any difference at all, too.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 4, 2008)

If you feel that you would be capable -- as you are suggesting -- then go for it. Realise that these people are not completely different: they're just one year older than you and there'll be next to no 'psychological impact'.

Be grateful you're even _allowed_ to skip years, at least. My school, and every other school I know of, doesn't allow you to skip them. I've no idea _why_, but it's silly. >:|


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 4, 2008)

Personally I would, but of course if you see yourself getting along better where you are, then I would stay there.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 4, 2008)

If you think you're capable and you think you'll live without your old friends sitting in the same classroom as you, then by all means yes, go for it.

If not, think it over a bit more.


----------



## Vyraura (Nov 4, 2008)

The best time is skip grades IMO is into a new school-set. I know two people who skipped into middle school, and I didn't even know that until like the year was nearly over. Feel free to any time, though.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Nov 4, 2008)

ライチュウ;171989 said:
			
		

> If you think you're capable and you think you'll live without your old friends sitting in the same classroom as you, then by all means yes, go for it.
> 
> If not, think it over a bit more.


They are hardly in the same classroom with me anyway(most of the time)


----------



## nyuu (Nov 4, 2008)

Well then, there's absolutely no reason not to skip ahead a grade. I'd do it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 4, 2008)

Go for it.

It's a nice egoboost to be just a bit higher than everyone else.


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in 7th grade math - I'm in sixth grade. It's awkward, but it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 5, 2008)

Go for it. Skipping a grade never hurts, and no one is going to care that you're younger than they are. They probably won't even notice.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Nov 5, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> I'm in 7th grade math - I'm in sixth grade. It's awkward, but it doesn't make much of a difference.


I always do math a year ahead of me because I am in advanced math. 


(This has nothing to do with the quote.)
I am sort of worried that I will have to miss what.... more than a quarter of the 8th grade.


----------



## Nope (Nov 5, 2008)

I skipped 5th grade, and I was perfectly fine with that. Everything went well, the stuff weren't that hard, and I'm still one of the best in my class.

No one really talks about that I skipped a grade anymore (Though 1st-3rd graders sometimes refer to me as "the girl who skipped a class").

So, yeah, if you think you'll get along well with the people in the class above and you wan to, you should skip a grade.

But you decide.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Nov 5, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> I skipped 5th grade, and I was perfectly fine with that. Everything went well, the stuff weren't that hard, and I'm still one of the best in my class.
> 
> No one really talks about that I skipped a grade anymore (Though 1st-3rd graders sometimes refer to me as "the girl who skipped a class").
> 
> ...


I mean more like band...


----------



## Darksong (Nov 7, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> I'm in 7th grade math - I'm in sixth grade. It's awkward, but it doesn't make much of a difference.


Same here.

And, if you don't feel like going ahead a grade, see if your school has any advanced programs. Here, we have EAP, but I'm not sure about you. Have you checked?


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 7, 2008)

If you want to skip, skip.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 7, 2008)

My only concern would be that the work you miss may come back to haunt you later, but clearly in the cases of those who have skipped grades it made no difference.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in Pre-calculus, which is three years ahead, and I'm the only one in my grade in the class, though there are Sophomores in there. My mom taught me some pre-algebra while I was in Elementary school and homework was easy. I have a C right now, and I'm not sure if I can get it to a B before the semester ends, but I'm trying.

I think it's okay if you skip, but I think you should wait until the year ends so it'll be easier to know the older kids. Since you've already done the 7th grade material, it shouldn't be a problem about catching up, but it might be bad for the social effect if you're in the middle of the year.


----------

